# Two Worlds 2...klotzen und kleckern.



## Gajeza (20. November 2011)

Guten Mittag Community. Two Worlds 2 ist durchgespielt und ich habe doch tatsächlich naiv bis zum Ende auf nette Items für den Waldläufer gewartet, den ich mir da gezüchtet habe. Pustekuchen.  Neben der schwachen Geschichte und der kurzen Spielzeit in der halben Spielwelt (man sieht tatsächlich nur das kleine Sumpfgebiet vom Hauptkontinent in der Kartenmitte) haben die Entwickler wohl auch vergessen, dass sie noch eine dritte spielbare Klasse eingebaut haben. Für Krieger etliche schön anzusehende Rüstungen, für die Magier eine Menge coole Roben und hässliche Spitzhüte. Und für den Bogenschûtzen? Eine leichte Elfenrüstung und langweiliges Landstreichherumlungererwandererzeugs in einer Ausführung.
Meine Frage daher: Kommen wenigstens in PotfF noch ansehnliche Sachen, oder ist selbst da jede noch so hoffnungsschürende Elfenlederleichtmetallrüstung gegen den Bogeneinsatz konzipiert.
Und warum findet man eigentlich im Netz nach einer entsprechenden Google Eingabe niemanden der diesen Missstand kritisiert.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (20. November 2011)

Antwort auf die Frage zum Waldläufer: Vielleicht weil es weder Waldläufer, noch Ritter, noch Magier in 2 W 2 gibt ? Das Charaktersystem in 2W 2 ist frei. Es gibt lediglich Kriegerskills, Magieskills, Allgemeine Fertigkeiten und noch zwei weitere Fertigkeitsgruppen (Assassine und Handwerker). Den Helden bastelt sich jeder nach eigenem Geschmack. das ist ja eine der Stärken dieses insgesamt guten bis sehr guten CRPG. Dass es zu wenige Rüstungen gibt, ist eher falsch. Du kannst ja die Rüstung auch durch Amulette, Helme etc. hochtreiben. Und wenn du wirklich einen Waldläufer spielst, kann der auch nicht in Kettenrüstung etc. umherlaufen. Er erledigt seine Gegner im Fernkampf und lässt sie am besten nicht rankommen.

Sicher hat es auch Schwächen. Die Welt ist gerade im letzten Abschnitt eher klein. Aber die Minispiele, der große erste Abschnitt, das Crafting, und die originellen Quests machen das wieder wett. Meine Wertung: 84, eines der drei besten CRPG 2010.

Das Addon bietet mehr und ein interessantes Setting (Piraten), zudem Verbesserungen (Inventar).


----------



## Gajeza (21. November 2011)

Schade, dass die einzige Antwort wieder einmal nur eine wertlose ist.


> Antwort auf die Frage zum Waldläufer: Vielleicht weil es weder Waldläufer, noch Ritter, noch Magier in 2 W 2 gibt ? Das Charaktersystem in 2W 2 ist frei. Es gibt lediglich Kriegerskills, Magieskills,_*(und die Waldläuferskills)*_ Allgemeine Fertigkeiten und noch zwei weitere Fertigkeitsgruppen (Assassine und Handwerker). Den Helden bastelt sich jeder nach eigenem Geschmack. das ist ja eine der Stärken dieses insgesamt guten bis sehr guten CRPG.


Ja, man muss sich nicht für eine Charakterklasse entscheiden, aber erstens gibt es klar definierte Abgrenzungen zwischen den Skillklassen und zweitens sollte oder muss man sich m.E.n. fast ausschließlich auf eine beschränken, da das Spiel sonst im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad zu schwer und damit zu zäh würde. Punkt zwei gilt vielmehr für die Attribute. Ich habe auch anfänglich ein bisschen auf Stärke, ein bisschen auf Präzision geskillt, ein bisschen auf Krieger, ein bisschen auf Waldläufer, aber ich war für alles zu schwach. Und wenn ich dann konsequent auf Präzision geskillt habe, damit ich auch einigermaßen die Gegner "weghaue", dann gab es insgesamt nur ca. eine Nahkampfwaffe (Sulejmans Meisterwerk oder so ähnlich) für mich, die ich benutzen konnte.



> Dass es zu wenige Rüstungen gibt, ist eher falsch. Du kannst ja die Rüstung auch durch Amulette, Helme etc. hochtreiben. Und wenn du wirklich einen Waldläufer spielst, kann der auch nicht in Kettenrüstung etc. umherlaufen. Er erledigt seine Gegner im Fernkampf und lässt sie am besten nicht rankommen.


Wie du oben nochmal nachlesen kannst, habe ich die Menge an Rüstungen und Roben sehr wohl bemerkt. Nur kann es für mich nicht angehen, dass man die Möglichkeit hat einen reinen Bogenschützen zu spielen, der sich im ganzen Spiel + Addon auf 2 Rüstungen beschränken darf. Man kann sich nicht immer von allen Kontrahenten fernhalten und vielleicht sind dir auch die "fernkämpfenden" Gegner aufgefallen, die, die auch mit den langen Spitzen Dingern schießen oder mit den leuchtenden Kugeln. Warum sind nicht wenigstens Elfenrüstungen mit einem Bogen kombinierbar, wenn doch fast jedem bei Phantasy...Waldläufer--->Elf in den Sinn kommt? Du scheinst das Spiel gar nicht selbst gespielt zu haben. Sonst wüsstest du wie ich, dass bei jedem Rüstungsset, was man sich freudig zusammensucht, schön beim Torsoteil in rot der eine Satz dortsteht. Und komm mir nicht mit der Kombination von der Wandererkluft mit den z.B. Elfenhandschuhen. Hast du schonmal gesehen, wie das aussieht, wenn aus dem Lederärmel teilweise die Textur von den Hanschuhen "herausploppt"?



> Sicher hat es auch Schwächen. Die Welt ist gerade im letzten Abschnitt eher klein. Aber die Minispiele, der große erste Abschnitt, das Crafting, und die originellen Quests machen das wieder wett. Meine Wertung: 84, eines der drei besten CRPG 2010.


Allerdings hat es auch Schwächen. Das die Welt nicht der Größe entsprach, die man wegen der Karte erwartet hat war da noch das geringste Übel. Aber ansonsten...? Minispiele? Darüber kann man sich streiten, ist für mich aber kein ernstzunehmender Punkt. Crafting? Das Crafting, von dem behauptet wurde man kann Rüstungen in Einzelteile zerlegen und darauf individuell neue erstellen, welches dann nicht mehr war als Klick-Zerlegen-Klick-Klick-Schmieden-Klick-Klick? Originelle Quests? Gab es neben Haupt- und Nebenquests noch irgendwelche Quests? Tertiärquests auf den kleinen um die großen Inseln?



> Das Addon bietet mehr und ein interessantes Setting (Piraten), zudem Verbesserungen (Inventar).


Das will ich gerade herausfinden. Daher lautet meine Frage immer noch: Gibt es wenigsten im Add-On noch ein paar nette Rüstungen für einen Bogenbenutzer? Ich kann diese Wandererkluft nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## aut-taker (23. November 2011)

Du regst dich über Rüstungsmangel auf, und sagst gleichzeitig, dass du gewisse Sachen nicht anziehen willst, weil sie schlecht ausschauen?..
Du meckerst über das Crafting, obwohl es das genau tut was es verspricht (zerlegen und neu erstellen)?
Abgesehen davon, dass es keinen Waldläufer gibt, und auch keine Waldläuferskills gibt (höchstens Fernkampf-Skills - definiere doch mal Waldläufer..)
ist es müßig, sich darüber bei Two Worlds aufzuregen - es ist nunmal kein Elder Scrolls o.ä. 

Probier doch mal Oblivion aus oder Skyrim, Risen & Co - da macht das schon mehr Spaß. 
Außerdem ist der größte Schwachpunkt für mich ganz eindeutig das unglaublich schlechte Ende von TW2, ich konnte es nicht glauben..

TL,DR: Spiel ein anderes Game wenn dir das nicht gefällt


----------



## Gajeza (6. Dezember 2011)

aut-taker schrieb:


> Du regst dich über Rüstungsmangel auf,


Stimmt nicht. Ich rege mich über Rüstungsmangel für auf den Bogeneinsatz ausgelegt Charaktere auf


> und sagst gleichzeitig, dass du gewisse Sachen nicht anziehen willst, weil sie schlecht ausschauen?..


Tue ich nicht. Ich sage, ich will die *eine *vernünftige, aber hässliche Rüstung, die man als Waldläufer tragen kann, nicht mehr anziehen!


> Du meckerst über das Crafting, obwohl es das genau tut was es verspricht (zerlegen und neu erstellen)?


Man kann in TW 2 neue Rüstungen aus dem Kleinkram wie Kettengliedern, Holz, Stahl etc. erstellen? Dafür will ich einen Videobeweis!


> Abgesehen  davon, dass es keinen Waldläufer gibt, und auch keine Waldläuferskills  gibt (höchstens Fernkampf-Skills - definiere doch mal  Waldläufer..)


Du willst mich verarschen, oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> ist es müßig, sich darüber bei Two Worlds aufzuregen - es ist nunmal kein Elder Scrolls o.ä.


 Ist denn einer fähig mir einfach meine Frage zu beantworten?



> Außerdem  ist der größte Schwachpunkt für mich ganz eindeutig das unglaublich  schlechte Ende von TW2, ich konnte es nicht glauben..


Da stimme ich dir ausnahmsweise zu. M.M.n.: Pars pro toto


----------

